# Old Guy, But New EMT-B



## Simusid (Aug 30, 2009)

I just passed my EMT-B written!   I'm sure I don't need to tell anyone else how good that feels.   I think I'm kind of a demographic outlier when I look at the other students.   Probably half the class was under 25 and almost everyone else was definitely under 35.   I'm 47.

I just put in my app to be a volunteer (oh there's that red-flag word, sorry everyone!) at our local service and I should be riding a few shifts per month pretty soon.  

I'd love to hear from any other "old farts" who are just starting out.  Our service awards 3 medic scholarships each year.   Several people have asked me if I will be trying for that next and I said "no way, I'm too old!"   I didn't expect to be saying that for a few more years!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

You are as old as you feel, it is never too late to further your education. I know a 50 year old EMT who just started nursing school!


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I'm not an "old fart," but I was 27ish  before I started in the field.  

The only guaranteed old dude here I can think of is RidRyder, but he's pretty new to the field and isn't really the best resource for information.

Now that I've called down that particular bit of thunder, I can tell you the truth that Rid will probably be your best resource as an older (some would say "elderly") individual in the field, even if he's not new.  He's been doing for more years than most of us have been alive.

Welcome to the forum, wipe your feet on your way in, coats go on the bed in the spare room.  As Sasha said, don't be complacent and stop at Basic, as most services will pay for some of your schooling to higher levels of training.  If you think being a Basic is rewarding (and you will), you will absolutely love doing ALS.  Well, except for when the patient defecates, urinates, bleeds, vomits, or otherwise oozes on you.  But that's bound to happen as EMT-B too, so you might as well be poking them with needles while they do it.


----------



## Jon Hus (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Simusid,

I'm 3 weeks into EMT-B classes, sort of doing the same as you, I intend to run a few shifts/month as a volunteer and also QRS calls with the fire department. I'm past 50 years old and probably the oldest in my class but there are a few students close to my age. This endevor came about as I'm also a volunteer firefighter and have quite a bit of ff certs and rescue (vehicle and swiftwater), HazMat, on and on. I may take a week next summer at the fire academy to complete the rescue CORE class/cert, (proboards) which is a prereq for advanced rescue in things like structure collapse and farm machinery rescue. If I persue this, having EMT will take a lot of the stress out of it as I would not have to do any of the medical or patient packaging for CORE. 

The focus for me right now is to do the best I can and get the best possible grade in the class. After class is completed I'm unsure of what route I will take but for now I want to run calls and get a reputation locally for being a good solid EMT. I don't want the crew to groan when they find out I'm on the crew with them.

Simusid, do you have any kind of update information?

Take care,
Jon


----------



## Archymomma (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi, I will be starting orientation for first EMT-B job the day after I turn 44. B)
I originally got my EMT-B about 8 yrs ago and did a little with it - but moved and then nothing. Went back and took the class again at the beginning of the year. 

In my class there were 3 of us who were in 40's and 1 who was in his 50's. So there are others out there just starting out.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 9, 2009)

Simusid said:


> I'm 47.


oh you old fart you!


----------



## Simusid (Sep 9, 2009)

*Updates?*



Jon Hus said:


> Hi Simusid,
> 
> Simusid, do you have any kind of update information?
> 
> ...



Errrr.....not really?   Should I update something??

Gary


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You are as old as you feel, it is never too late to further your education. I know a 50 year old EMT who just started nursing school!


And I've met a couple people in their late 40's/early 50's that were starting Medical School. They still felt young though...


----------



## fma08 (Sep 9, 2009)

Simusid said:


> I just passed my EMT-B written!   I'm sure I don't need to tell anyone else how good that feels.   I think I'm kind of a demographic outlier when I look at the other students.   Probably half the class was under 25 and almost everyone else was definitely under 35.   I'm 47.
> 
> I just put in my app to be a volunteer (oh there's that red-flag word, sorry everyone!) at our local service and I should be riding a few shifts per month pretty soon.
> 
> I'd love to hear from any other "old farts" who are just starting out.  Our service awards 3 medic scholarships each year.   Several people have asked me if I will be trying for that next and I said "no way, I'm too old!"   I didn't expect to be saying that for a few more years!



Step one:

Check your pulse and make sure it's not higher than your patient's. Disregard for bradycardic patients.



Good luck, and as stated before, you're never too old to learn.


----------



## Jon Hus (Sep 10, 2009)

Simusid said:


> Errrr.....not really?   Should I update something??
> 
> Gary



Gary,

Just asking in a friendly sort of way if you have started running calls or heard anything from your provider. Sorry, I didn't mean to pry.

Jon


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 10, 2009)

There were a few older ppl in my class and they get along fine. i think its great that your doing a job that you like


----------



## EMTecBOB (Sep 14, 2009)

I have come to depend on old age and cunning...I used to play airsoft with my kids at the local field....I was known as that sneaky old :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

Hmmmm.....as for the censored part?...lets just say they accused my parents of never being married.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 14, 2009)

when i worked for an Ocean Rescue agency, we had a recruit try out(and get hired).he was 65. had a career in the military, this was his choice "retirement job" and some of my bosses are 50+ and they could pass for late 30's early 40's


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2009)

*I'm just past mid Fifties but I don't swing from ropes anymore.*

What I try to do at this moment in my career is threefold:
1. Use my experience for good, usually by educating, restraining or goading my cohorts and occasionally finding a patient with a real and not feigned malady.
2. Cajoling, threatening and helping prepare them for my departure.
3. Get out of nursing/EMS except where my mental, not physical or clinical, assets cna be put to use for a little moolah.


----------



## firetender (Oct 15, 2009)

Very, very cool, Gentlemen!

I suspect you may enjoy this more than anything you've ever done. You've gained experience outside of the "bubble" of the culture, therefore, have already integrated a broader perspective into your lives. Therefore, you'll probably experience the work on a lot of different, and satisfying levels!

This work is amongst the world's richest human experiences!


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Age is a number. Don't let it stand in your way. I started on this path 8 1/2 years ago at age 43. No regrets. Best job I've ever had.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 25, 2009)

My partner in my Basic class is a 48yr old guy.  Retired from Mil-was a medic there.  Did 8yrs in the local, busy ER as an Ortho Tech.  Volly FF/FR for years now.

He's a wealth of knowledge for me but has the maturity that 90% of my classmates lack.  Great study partner, debater/thinker, etc.


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 25, 2009)

EMS is my version of the Walmart Greeter job.  I spent 20 years in the corporate world and retired at 45.  I became an EMT at 47 and turned 50 in my last semester of the paramedic program.  I have a few observations for you.

I was worried that at my advanced age (?) I would not do well with the didactic portion - memorizing stuff is not fun.  To rectify that, I arranged my life to allow me to dedicate all my time and focus to the program and then I worked my butt off.  Result - 4.0 GPA

I did not think I would get a job because who wants a 50 year old newbie.  Result - have been running 911 since 3 months after graduation and now have about 1200 calls under my belt as the medic in charge.

I was worried that I could not physically keep up with the kids.  To rectify that, I work my tail off in the gym and can kick the crap outta most of them if need be.  I can certainly run circles around them, am always the first in the rig and can outlift all of the women and 2/3s of the men.

I was worried that I would not "fit in" and would be an outsider in the group of youngsters.  Result - the best friend I have ever had is 22 years old and I have relationships on the job better than any professional relationships of my life.

Are you getting the picture?  The one thing I am really happy about is that I didn't discover EMS when I was younger.  I would never have made any money.......B)


----------



## Beulah19 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I'm a new member here, and have been an EMT-B since June. I'm 64. Reflexes aren't as good as they used to be,and the amplified stethoscope is a big help. But it can be done, no problem.

I'm a volunteer in Southern Colorado. We're not very busy, but at 30-40 minutes from town better we are here than not. Age is not the determining factor in whether or not you add value.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 19, 2009)

Now I have the opposite problem: I'm still in high school, so alot of the more experienced folks originally over looked what I saw in a patient. I had a medic tell me, in front of the patient, that I was going nuts:

 I was trying to take a pulse on a patient (no electronics for the trainee :sad and every time  thought I had it, it would disapear. No no, I was told by the medic, "I've had her as a patient before she has a really strong pulse." I pull out a blood pressure cuff and I take her BP it came out to be something around 200 over 160 or some crazily high number. I was told that was wrong because the FD took it just 2 minutes earlier and it was normal then. I get fed up and tell him if you don't believe me take it yourself I know its right. While the medic is taking the BP, I finally crack and hook this lady up to a three lead. As I go to plug it in, the medic tells me, "Maybee you might be right." I hit the switch on the monitor, sure enough the patient was randomly jumping in and out of V-tach.

The moral of the story is that because you are younger or older don't let it discourage you. You might catch something that even the experienced don't catch. Age is no big deal in EMS I can guarentee that all of you are probably in better spot than quite a few EMTs out there.


----------



## zzrider (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm so pleased to have found this forum and this thread in particular.  It's nice to know I"m not the only Olde Pharte in the field.

I'm 43 and just started an EMT-B course.  I'm more enthusiastic about this than I was when I was getting my now-worthless B.S. many moons ago.  I have many of the same anxieties expressed by others on this thread: Can the old brain still learn and remember?  Can the old body still perform?  Will anyone want to hire a middle-aged EMT-B?

I'm not obsessing over these issues though.  I'm pretty certain I'm the oldest person in my EMT class, but everyone seems nice and friendly and I'm not feeling awkward in the least getting along with the other students.  It's actually pleasantly refreshing.  In addition to this EMT class, I'm also starting an Intro to Soc. class as part of the allied health prerequisites that I will need for either a Nursing or Paramedic A.S degree (not sure exactly what direction I'll want to go).  I'll be taking A&P I over the summer.

My wife is my inspiration here: she's my age and just finished her nursing school prereqs - she got straight A's in all her classes (AP I & II and Microbio) and outperformed every other student of every age.  She'll be starting the actual nursing program in the fall.

I'm confident I can handle the material and I"m still in decent shape and looking forward to work that involves something other than sitting in front of a cursed computer monitor for 9 or more hours a day, which is what I had been wasting the past 20 years of my life doing.

So anyway, I suppose this being my first post here will have to suffice as my introduction to this most excellent forum and resource, where I expect I will be spending a good bit of time.


----------



## tlcmagic (Jan 24, 2010)

I am not as old as most of you who posted on this thread, but I am not a "young chicken" either.  

I am a 34 year old mother to a 15 year old son. A fiance to my high-school sweetheart, and also a former-EMT-Basic.  I say former because I had gotten my original certs 5 years ago, then injured my back when my partner let me down. My certs expired back in 2008.

I am now back in the class room, getting re-certified and looking forward to getting back on the truck again. I am also pursuing my nursing pre-reqs at the same time. The best part is?  My fiance is ALSO going to EMT-B class with me, so he can get certified also. He is pursuing a paramedic degree. 

I am very excited about my future, now that I am in a better place than I was 5 years ago.  

I also say - age doesn't matter. One of my older friends was in her 50s (7 years ago) when she was taking Microbiology with me.  I have a tremendous amount of respect for her. She was going to nursing school. She is an amazing person and she proved to me that it doesn't matter your age - you can still succeed in life if you put your mind to it.


----------



## rockster10 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sure glad I found this thread.  I'm 42 and will begin EMT IV Basic this coming August.  I've wrestled with all these same thoughts and questions and these posts are encouraging.    Thanks


----------



## Beulah19 (Jan 26, 2010)

in retrospect, the course was easy - it was just the thought of going back to school in my 60's that was the challenge. Now that the certification is behind me, I have the skills, the will to respond, the desire for more action in our volunteer district in the mountains - just like all the rest of our volunteers. Age is not a hindrance to the practice of emergency medicine. 

Most of us have even gone for red cards (wildland fire certification), so we can staff the ambulance at forest fires in the region.  Though the pack test may prove a limit there, the rest of the training was valuable for all of us.

I would encourage all to go for it, and not let years limit you.


----------

